# Thursday Night Report



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Me and my fishing buddy "Spear Chunker" went out for a few hours last night. We only gigged 3 flounder. They were nice ones though. We saw quite a few small ones and several sheeps head that just wouldnt stay still long enough to poke. I only took one picture of one flounder It was an action shot. If you need to see it for proof I will get up and go fetch my camera. I dont want anybody threating to poke me with there gig.:nonono


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report. Did better than us. Me and X-Shark hit it last night to. Seen a lot of finger mullet and reds but not a lot of flounder... Did get a sheephead though :moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i think we need to see some :takephoto!!! might be pullin our legs!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok Mr Flounder Assassin here you go. I cant remember seeing any of your pictures before. What's up with that????:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

If you would start taking me to the good spots instead of the sh!#y ones maybe i would have some pictures to post!! but as of now i dont think anyone cares to see pictures of an empty cooler!!!:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im covinced you are bad luck. I usually do pretty good when you dont go with me.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i think you do better cause you go to the better spots. but maybe you are right. maybe i am just bad luck!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

